

Ask HN: How to become a more data-driven person/employee? - seabj0rn

I have been doing SaaS sales for a YC company for 2 years now and am by far the top performer and top revenue driver for my company. I love closing deals and have a natural ability for sales, however I know that I am lacking in taking a data-driven approach to my work.<p>As opportunities open to progress into management roles, I want to start refining my aptitude for identifying patterns and relationships in data making informed data-driven decisions.<p>If anyone has resources or recommendations for building up this skill-set, it would be much appreciated!
======
joeclark77
Just a first quick thought here... if you want to proceed into management,
you'll want to show that you can not only _sell_ but also help other
salespeople improve their performance. How will they know they're improving?
You could start with some very simple metrics -- total $ of sales, avg $ sales
per customer, # of calls made, % of leads that have closed -- and start
plotting them on a daily or weekly basis with a retrospective meeting. You
should be able to do this with spreadsheets, and gather the data from your co-
workers daily during a 15-minute coffee break. See what the data tells you.
See if you can help somebody improve their metrics.

